# Dennis Hopper - gestorben !!!



## Mandalorianer (29 Mai 2010)

*Der US-Schauspieler Dennis Hopper ist tot. Er erlag am Samstag Morgen im Alter von 74 Jahren seinem Prostatakrebs. Weltruhm erlangte er schon 1969 an der Seite von Peter Fonda im Film "Easyrider"...*

Born to be wild

Es ist wohl das ikonische Bild des Kinos der Hippie-Ära schlechthin: Dennis Hopper und Peter Fonda auf ihren Chopper-Motorrädern von Harley Davidson, den Highway entlangsausend auf der Suche nach dem American Dream, dazu röhrt die Musik von Steppenwolf: „Born to be wild . . .“

Easy Rider, der Kultfilm einer Generation, 1969 von Hopper höchstselbst inszeniert, ist auch der Film, mit dem Dennis Hoppers rebellische Starpersona zuallererst identifiziert wird – wobei er nie ein Star im herkömmlichen Sinne war, dazu war er zu exzentrisch. Der Überraschungserfolg seines relativ billig produzierten Road-Movie-Trips war ein Schlüsselfaktor für die „New Hollywood“-Ära der frühen Siebzigerjahre, als sich das verkrustete Traumfabrik-Studiosystem kurzzeitig mit frischem Blut und Jugendkultur-Themen zu regenerieren versuchte: Auch Hopper bekam als Regisseur bei einem weiteren Film freie Hand. Aber The Last Movie (1971), ein existenzialistisches und experimentell zerstückeltes Opus über Western-Dreharbeiten in Peru wurde aber ein weithin missverstandener Flop.

Low Budget-Produktionen in den 1970ern

Hopper selber spielte in The Last Movie einen Stuntman, den die Eingeborenen zu opfern beschließen, als sie beginnen, Filmszenen nachzuspielen. Wie eine Vorahnung seines zwischenzeitlichen Hollywood-Schicksals: Der auch für seine Drogen- und Alkoholexzesse berüchtigte Schauspieler und Regisseur wurde geächtet, er hielt sich mit Rollen in Low-Budget-Filmen und europäischen Produktionen wie Wim Wenders' Der amerikanische Freund (1977) über Wasser, bevor ihn ein Auftritt als Vietnam-Fotograf in Francis Ford Coppolas Apocalypse Now (1979) wieder ins Rampenlicht rückte. Dann realisierte er mit dem zornigen, waidwunden Teenagerfilm Out of the Blue (1980) sein Meisterwerk als Filmemacher: Das Drama eines rebellischen Punk-Mädchens, begleitet von Neil Youngs Hymne „My, My, Hey, Hey, Rock'n'Roll is here to stay“.

Ein Kind der 1950er

Hopper, geboren 1936 in einer Farm in Dodge City, Kansas, war wirklich ein Kind der Fifties-Ära, der Rock-Explosion und „Teenage Angst“: Nach einer Schaupielausbildung in San Diegos „Old Globe Theater“, wo er sich mit Vincent Price anfreundete, ging er nach Hollywood. Seinen ersten Kinoauftritt hatte Hopper in Nicolas Rays passend betiteltem Rebel Without a Cause (. . . denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun, 1955), wo er in den Bann von Hauptdarsteller James Dean geriet, der auch seinen schauspielerischen Zugang prägte: „Tu die Dinge, zeige sie nicht. Lebe im Moment. Rauche die Zigarette, spiel nicht, wie du sie rauchst“ – dem Ratschlag folgte Hopper, nachdem Deans früher Tod bei den (gemeinsamen) Dreharbeiten zu Giganten (1956) einen ersten schweren Schicksalsschlag bedeutete.

Auf Hollywoods schwarzer Liste

Wegen eines Streits über seine Rolleninterpretation mit Regieveteran Henry Hathaway kam der Jungdarsteller Hopper dann gleich auf Hollywoods schwarze Liste: Er spielte also viel Fernsehen und Theater und begann nebenher, zu fotografieren, u. a. für „Vogue“. Als Fotograf, später auch als Maler und Bildhauer stellte Hopper später weltweit aus, er erarbeitete sich auch einen Ruf als Kunstsammler und -spezialist. Groß zum Kino zurück kam er ausgerechnet mit Rollen in A-Liga-Western bei Hathaway (Die vier Söhne der Katie Elder, 1965) sowie über Arbeit mit B-Film-Produzentenkönig Roger Corman, etwa dem LSD-Kultfilm "The Trip" (1967): Da freundete er sich auch mit seinem Easy Rider-Partner Peter Fonda an.
Hoppers ausgeflippter Lebenswadel eskalierte in den folgenden anderthalb Dekaden: Die zweite seinen fünf Ehen, 1970, mit Schauspielerin Michelle Phillips, dauerte exakt acht Tage. „Die ersten sieben waren ziemlich gut“, kommentierte Hopper später trocken.

Kokain, um nüchtern zu werden

Auch seine Abhängigkeiten – der abgedrehte Auftritt als drogensüchtiger Musikmanager in Roland Klicks White Star (1983) spricht da Bände – sah er dann aus einer gewissen Perspektive: „Ich bin jetzt seit 18 Jahren nüchtern“, bekannte er 2001: „Obwohl ich alle möglichen Drogen, Psychedelika und Narkotika einwarf, war ich wirklich ein Alkoholiker. Ehrlich, ich habe das Kokain nur genommen, um auszunüchtern und mehr trinken zu können. Die letzten fünf Jahre als Säufer waren ein Alptraum: Fast zwei Liter Rum, daneben noch ein Dreiviertelliter zur Sicherheit. 28 Bier pro Tag und drei Gramm Kokain, damit ich mich bewegen konnte. Und ich glaubte, mir geht es gut, weil ich nicht sturzbesoffen am Boden herum kroch.“ Nach einem suizidalen Kunst-Stunt mit 17 Stangen Dynamit in Houston und einem ungeklärten Verschwinden in der mexikanischen Wüste nach einer besonders extravaganten Sauftour begab sich Hopper 1983 in Therapie.

Meister der dunklen Rollen

Sein ausgenüchtertes Darsteller-Comeback gelang 1986 mit einem Hattrick: Ironischerweise spielte er einen Drogendealer in "Das Messer am Ufer", einen Alkoholiker in "Freiwurf" und einen legendären Psychopathen in David Lynchs Blue Velvet. Die Legende hatte buchstäblich das Leben Hoppers überschattet, im Spätwerk war er abonniert auf abgründige Charakterrollen, in denen seine verrückte Zeit mitschwang: Ob als Bombenleger in Speed (1994), als irrer Regisseur in Abel Ferraras The Blackout (1997) oder als schurkischer Gegenspieler etwa der Super Mario Bros. (1993), von Kevin Costner in Waterworld (1995) oder Kiefer Sutherland in der ersten Staffel von „24“ (2002). Mit dem Gang-Drama Colors (1988) war Hopper davor noch einmal eine starke Regiearbeit gelungen, seine weiteren Inszenierungen wurden durch Studioeingriffe verstümmelt.

Republikanische Phase als Rebellion

2008 hatte er noch große Nebenrollen, etwa in Elegy und Wenders' Palermo Shooting, zugleich bekannte er sich als Obama-Unterstützer. Hopper, aufrechtes Kind eines demokratischen Haushalts, in den Sechzigerjahren als erzlinker Gegenkultur-„Pinko“ vom ultrakonservativen Kumpel John Wayne über die Filmsets gejagt, war in den Achtzigerjahren zu den Republikaner gewechselt – auch das aus Rebellion: „Ich wählte Bush und seinen Vater, weil ich in einer Stadt lebe, wo einen das zum Ausgestoßenen macht.“ Aber „spätestens mit Sarah Palin“ habe ihm das Betragen der Republikaner gereicht. Auf Konfrontationskurs blieb Hopper bis zuletzt: Im Oktober 2009 wurde bekannt, dass er an unheilbarem Prostatakrebs litt.

Sein Krankenbett verließ er nur mehr einmal, auf 45 Kilo abgemagert, als er Ende März für seine einzigartige Karriere einen Stern auf Hollywoods „Walk of Fame“ erhielt. Aber bis zuletzt kämpfte er weiter um eine Scheidung von seiner fünften Frau. Vielleicht bleibt ihm spiritueller Frieden: „Wie alle Künstler will ich den Tod ein wenig betrügen und etwas für die nächste Generation beitragen“, sagte er 1997. Das ist ihm zweifelsohne gelungen.

*Ein grossartiger Schauspieler war er ...
Möge er in Frieden ruhen...

Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## amon amarth (29 Mai 2010)

rest in peace, dennis


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Mai 2010)

Er war ein guter, interessanter Schauspieler, den ich immer wieder gerne sehe/ gesehen habe. Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Chamser81 (30 Mai 2010)

Ein sehr guter Schauspieler weniger!


----------



## Alea (30 Mai 2010)

Oh, wie traurig. Wie schon gesagt, die guten sterben einfach langsam aus. Und der Nachwuch ist mir einfach zu sehr gepuscht und haben wenig solides an sich.


----------



## stepi (31 Mai 2010)

R.I.P. Dennis Hopper! Großartiger Schauspieler


----------



## Muli (31 Mai 2010)

Er war wirklich ein klasse Schauspieler mit starkem Charisma und Wiedererkennungswert!

Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## astrosfan (1 Juni 2010)

Dennis Hopper war wirklich eines der wenigen Originale. Immer interessant. Ne echte Type!
R.I.P.


----------

